# Vehicles



## inspectorD (Jan 20, 2013)

Think I will start a conversation about vehicles...this is interesting.

http://www.flixxy.com/high-tech-car-door.htm


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Think I will start a conversation about vehicles...this is interesting.
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/high-tech-car-door.htm


Couldn't find a patent for this.  Some say it's a hoax, others say it's got a virus in the video.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 20, 2013)

I think they are a lot cooler than Lambo doors.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Admin (Jan 22, 2013)

I like that a lot. There cold be some serious issue though if a door accidently opened up on the interstate.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 22, 2013)

I've looked at the video several times and it seems to me that the door has to fold along a horizontal axis to get under the seats, possibly 1/3 of the way up the door.

Also, if the seat height above ground and the ground clearance is the same as is implled by the narration then how does this ~5" thk door fit into its space?


----------



## Barrie (Jan 22, 2013)

I like my Jeep soft doors, take them off and toss them in the back.


----------



## Admin (Feb 1, 2013)

I do like the soft doors on a Jeep. 

Before I had to sell my XJ I was about to take the doors off, but then I had kids and needed a family car. 

I think about my XJ daily.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 1, 2013)

Austin said:


> I do like the soft doors on a Jeep



Buy ya one, join the Just Empty Every Pocket crowd.


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2013)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Buy ya one, join the Just Empty Every Pocket crowd.



I want one very badly, but my wife doesn't want me to have one even worse. 

If I got another it would be another XJ.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> I want one very badly, but *my wife doesn't want me* to have one even worse.
> 
> If I got another it would be another XJ.



What...do we need to revoke your man card???


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2013)

OLDOG: That's just mean


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2013)

nealtw said:
			
		

> OLDOG: That's just mean



Awe, Austin knows I'm only serious...


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2013)

Well ok then.


----------



## Admin (Feb 6, 2013)

oldog/newtrick said:


> What...do we need to revoke your man card???



Did I get it back yet? 



oldog/newtrick said:


> Awe, Austin knows I'm only serious...



I know you are. It's cool. 

I went out and bought the Jeep without her knowing, it served us well, but I think she always resented that. 

She does want a Jeep, but she wants one of the new JK's.


----------

